# Corsair H80i



## Adrenalinhummel (21. Dezember 2013)

Hey Leute,
mein erster Beitrag hier und die Suche hat mir nicht viel brauchbares ausgespuckt. 
Habe mit einer Corsair H80i angefangen auf meinem i5 3570k und bin nun bei ner erweiterbaren Wakü angelangt,
was meint ihr? Corsair H80i gebraucht verkaufen oder den Radiator zusätlich in den Kreislauf einspannen?
Kauft sowas überhaupt jemand?
Hat jemand Erfahrung damit?
Sind das Handelsübliche Radiatoren?
Hab mich bisher davor gescheut das gummi davor abzumachen und unterzuschauen..

Vielen dank im Vorraus


----------



## Abductee (21. Dezember 2013)

Eine funktionierende und unverbastelte KompaktWakü wird sich wesentlich besser verkaufen lassen als eine verbastelte.


----------



## Adrenalinhummel (21. Dezember 2013)

Das ist mir schon bewusst, nur war die frage halt eine andere...


----------



## Abductee (21. Dezember 2013)

Du wolltest doch wissen ob du den Radiator von der H80i in deinen Kreislauf miteinbinden sollst?
-> Nein.
Damit würdest du den Wert der H80i mit einem Schlauchschnitt auf ~20€ herrabsetzen.
Davon abgesehen das es wesentlich bessere Radiatoren gibt.


----------



## Adrenalinhummel (21. Dezember 2013)

Ja gut, alles klar danke


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Dezember 2013)

Zudem sind Aluradiatoren immer ein Korrosionsrisiko


----------



## Superwip (22. Dezember 2013)

> Damit würdest du den Wert der H80i mit einem Schlauchschnitt auf ~20€ herrabsetzen.



Wer kauft einen gebrauchten, kaputten H80i ohne Radiator für 20€?


----------



## Adrenalinhummel (22. Dezember 2013)

Niemand denke ich, werds zusammenlassen und verkaufen, vielen dank.. Kann also geschlossen werden


----------

